# more pics



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

since the site went down i thought i would resubmit some pics of my bettas and their homes, as well as some new betta pics.

The glass boxes were from mykiss, and out of all the small containers/bowls/homes i have bought for my bettas, these are by far the best. I have found these to be good in that there is little water loss due to the lid, and the water has remained quite clear for over a week, which helps when you have so many to clean. The one thing that i would probably do is drill a small hole in all the lids so when your feeding you can just drop the food in. Ill get to that one day.

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/HPIM5084.jpg

This is my new betta - currently with the name Grant LOL..anyways, cruddy pic but you can see the colors - black head, blue body, first part of fins green, and the rest while. The pictures doesnt do him justice at all.

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/HPIM5188.jpg

my camera makes his fins look all blue, but they are a beautiful white.
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/HPIM5264.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/HPIM5202.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/51935203.jpg


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the pyramid of tanks.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

i do too..and im in the need for another 10..

im going to Island pets tonight so ill see if i can get you two goldfish - ill call you if i get some. 

ttys


----------

